# Synthetic board edging, with ply end grain design



## chris watford (17 Apr 2019)

A few years ago I ran a contract, where the specialised joinery was edged with a ply end grain detail.
I have tried to source this but for a while now with no success. I was wondering if anyone can help!



Chris


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2019)

chris watford":2pc1d5p6 said:


> A few years ago I ran a contract, where the specialised joinery was edged with a ply end grain detail.
> I have tried to source this but for a while now with no success. I was wondering if anyone can help!
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.edgeband.co.uk/plywood-mult ... dging.html any good?


----------



## chris watford (17 Apr 2019)

Thank you

Chris


----------

